# [SOLVED] how to reformat windows server 2008 r2



## shelen (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello. Good day.

Please help me. This is my first time to work with a server and I do not know where to begin. The scenario is this, I need to reformat a 2008 server and then re-install the windows server 2008 r2 using server guide. Please could somebody provide me a step by step guide on how to do this. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: how to reformat windows server 2008 r2*

Hi and Welcome to TSF 
make sure to backup your data first to another location 
then follow 
How to Install Windows Server 2008 Step by Step


----------



## shelen (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: how to reformat windows server 2008 r2*

Thank you for the prompt reply. This is very much appreciated. Have a nice day.


----------

